# DIY Outdoor Landscape Lighting PVC Pipe



## Chris G (Sep 21, 2012)

I wanted some Landscape Lighting but could not aford to run my electriciy bill up and i am tired of wasting money on solar lights that brake. so i made these lights and a video on how i did it so others could do it. i hope this helps someone. if you build these they only cost $4 each. let me know and send me a picture.
here is a link to the video


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Very cool. Looks nice.


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

Nice work!


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

That is cool and really makes your backyard 'pop'.


----------



## Duffey70 (Jun 21, 2015)

Very nice!!


----------

